# Sale - Secrets From The Dust - £0.77 ($0.99) until 16 Sept 2012



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

The kindle E-book version of Secrets From The Dust is on sale at Amazon until 16 September 2012. Get your copy before it ends!
Amazon.com $0.99; Amazon.co.uk £0.77;

*Secrets From The Dust - New cover blurb*
Snatched from her family during the 1960s, Margaret, a headstrong Aboriginal girl, is fostered by the McDonalds, in the Australian outback, under the government sponsored assimilation policies. She stubbornly fights to maintain her culture until she can escape or her real parents find her. But soon she discovers that she is growing to like many of the customs and material possessions of her captors, throwing her into an identity crisis, which rips another fault line through her world.

By the time she grows into a beautiful young woman, she has already suffered the disappointments of unrequited love and a forbidden desire. Encouraged to hide behind the identity of a Southern European, the highly charged political environment of the time, and her love for a political activist, forces her to confront her true identity.

'Harrowing, beautiful and thought-provoking, Secrets From the Dust is an impressive novel from George Hamilton. With its shocking conclusion it deserves an audience...'
--Shelleyrae - bookdout.wordpress.com

'The characters in this story all form a connection with the reader. You don't just read this book, you live it, and that is due to the amazing writing of George Hamilton...' 
Guta --murphyslibrary.com/?p=4012


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, George, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

'Secrets From the Dust is well written, the descriptions of both place and emotion are lyrical and honest. Hamilton does well to capture details and attitudes of the time&#8230;'

'Harrowing, beautiful and thought-provoking, Secrets From the Dust is an impressive novel from George Hamilton. With its shocking conclusion it deserves an audience&#8230;'
Shelleyrae's full review at Bookdout)


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

'This book was very hard to put down once I got started reading... This book is very well written and the characters are so easy to become connected with. I feel like this book will be enjoyed by many.'
Lynn's full review at Readers Favorite
Lynn's full review at Amazon.com

'Secrets From The Dust is a well written book which pulls at the heartstrings... Thoroughly enjoyable read would recommend it to my friends.'
Rosemary's full review at Amazon.co.uk

'Secrets from the Dust more than lived up to my expectations... the story has encouraged me to search for other stories of Australia...'
Gretchen's full review at Goodreads


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

*Why Secrets From The Dust is unlike the film The Rabbit Proof Fence:
*
Back in about 1990 the BBC News ran a short report about the Stolen Aboriginal Children of Australia. It's the type of narrative that fascinates me, and I made a note of it in my stories to investigate file. I started to write a screenplay in about 1996, but decided that I really needed to go to Australia to do more research, and it would be better written as a novel.

I was living in Sydney, Australia in 2002, researching and writing the first draft of Secrets From The Dust when I heard that the film The Rabbit Proof Fence, about three Aboriginal girls snatched from their families, was coming out. I panicked, had someone gotten there before me? I went to watch the film at an Art Deco cinema on George Street. As I heard some in the audience crying, I was quite surprised. Were they aware that what they were watching was a sanitised version of what had really taken place, I asked myself. Had any of them read the firsthand accounts of some of the victims in The Bringing Them Home Report? That experience and listening to the director of the film on TV a few days later explaining 
that he had made the film in the way he had in order not to put the audience off from going to see it, convinced me that Secrets From The Dust still needed to be told. Whilst Secrets From The Dust seeks to entertain the reader, it also seeks to inform, and I feel it can only do so by dealing with the truth of what was taking place. To that extent it will take the reader to some uncomfortable places, but redemption, if there is to be any, can only come from being fully aware of what the human race is capable of.

The Ebook version of Secrets From The Dust is now only $2.99/£1.99/€2.38

George Hamilton

My Website


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

Goodreads Book Giveaway
There are 8 copies of Secrets From The Dust being given away at Goodreads.com. Competition ends 21 May 2011. If you are not already a member of Goodreads you will need to register for free to enter. Enter to win


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

Secrets From The Dust - Chapter 1 download


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

"As she turned, the x-ray skeleton stood up out of the undergrowth. She jumped back, almost falling over. The Mungee, eater of children, had come to get her."

Ready to journey Down Under to an amazing culture outside of your usual experience? Then pick up a copy of Secrets From The Dust. Sample Chapters available at http://browsingrhino.com/downloads/ #books #fiction #literature #reading #SFTD_BR #SampleSunday


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

*Author's research: Secrets From The Dust - The capture of the children*
This is the first of a series of posts about how the research for Secrets From The Dust relates to certain scenes in the novel. Each will highlight some of the information learned at the research stage, followed by a scene from the novel, which depicts how some of the information was used. Much of the research comes from work carried out at The Koori Centre, University of Sydney. In this post, I look at how some of the Koori (Aboriginal) children were taken from their families, and the scene which follows is the one where Margaret, the main character in the novel, is captured.

•	Fair skinned babies were kept close to their mothers side for fear of being spirited away. 
•	The _cunnichman_ (policeman) from the main town sometimes visited the settlement. Children would hide; adults would see and hear nothing. 
•	Every morning our people would crush charcoal and mix that with animal fat and smother that all over us, so that when the police came they could only see black children in the distance (the government were only interested in removing the mixed-raced children). And if the Aboriginal group was taken unawares, they would stuff us into flour bags and pretend we weren't there. We were told not to sneeze. We knew if we sneezed and they knew that we were in there bundled up, we'd be taken off and away from the area.
•	Mr Hill demanded that we three girls leave immediately with the police. The Aboriginal women were very angry. 
•	Mother&#8230; rushed out when she heard the car start up. My last memory of her for many years was her waving pathetically, as we waved back and called out goodbye to her, but we were too far away for her to hear us. 
•	Boys taken away trained as stockmen and other farm workers, girls as domestic servants.

*Scene:*
The _pang pang gooks_ all laughed as their several tiny fingers raced over the bushes, plucking at the wild _riberries_, which were fat with juice. The girl that they sometimes called _Snake-woman-child_ darted in and out of the scrub with an athletic ease, eager to reach the biggest fruit ahead of the others, with whom she would share them afterwards anyway. They were eating more than they saved for the elders, who were dancing and singing up some spirit back at camp, and the luscious red juice ran down mouths, across cheeks and added to the days old stains that had already accumulated on their T-shirts and dresses.

A cloud of red dust billowed and raced towards the berry pickers, even though the sun was sitting high in the belly of its expansive sky and there was no hint of a breeze. They first noticed that the flock of chattering budgerigar, which had waited patiently on the wing for their chance at the scrub, had flown off, and when they stopped listening to their own rowdy voices, they heard the roar of the truck towards them, and turned to see it at the head of the dust cloud. The little ones ran off as the truck careered closer, remembering the warning of their parents. But the _Snake-woman-child_ stood still, in a game of dare, as she knew the elders had mostly warned them about _cunnichmen_-who could do more than arrest drunks and thieves for breaking 'white-man's laws'-and what they had called 'smart dressed types', driving big black cars.

The truck stopped in front of her, and two fellas, farmer types, jumped out of either door. The men's skins were only lightly touched by the sun, and when one of them lifted his _acruba_, his head was bald and his ears white, like the colour of a dead man's bones. "G-day. You know where we can get some water love; our radiator is as dry as this here track?" He kicked at the ground, and the dust landed on his shiny new boots. He appeared to ignore her when she didn't answer, then he lifted the bonnet of the truck and stuck his head inside.

The younger man, who had a few days growth on his chin, waggled a water bottle over his gaping mouth to indicate it was empty, but still she said nothing, and didn't attempt to close the twelve feet between them. Her narrow nose and translucent blue eyes looking out from behind her rusted gum tree skin mesmerised him. He pulled himself away from her spell, went back inside the car and brought out some candy which he held at arm's length whilst gingerly closing the gap between them. All of the remaining berry pickers took a few steps back, but Snake-woman-child stepped forward, holding out a handful of berries for the exchange. She could feel the eyes of fear from her kin heavily on her back, but knew her actions would be sung and danced up when the others tasted these new treats. They would sing that the Snake-woman-child truly had the spirit of her totem serpent, and she would hide any hint of individual pleasure and sing them up too, so that no one person could take the glory for all that had gone on that day, and no one person would be without recognition too, because that was the way it had always been.

The men spoke to each other in hushed tones, but the one with the candy kept his hunter's eyes on her just the same. She remembered a few of the words she could hear, like _slowly_ and _pretty blue-eyed one_, because it was less than two years since her mother had liberated her from the settlement school to go walkabout with their _mob_. This way she would be able to parent her in their _mob's_ ways, and she could be closer to where her husband might find work as a sheep shearer or cattleman, as he was always on the move.

"Grab the little mulatto bitch!" the bald headed man shouted when the one bearing gifts was within a foot of the exchange. It was then that she noticed the coarse sack hanging from his back, and he pulled it out and threw it in an arc, like a whip. It was over her head by the time she had turned and taken two lithe strides in the other direction. The other children scattered like frightened rabbits. The girl kicked, clawed and screamed more violently than a hare caught in a trap, but the two fellas were too strong. They tied a rope around the sack, and one of them carried the writhing bundle on his shoulder to the back of the truck. He threw her into its empty belly real hard, and she hit her head and passed out.

When the girl came to, it was dark, like the deep caves at Walara, and she sniffed the oily air in the truck through two holes in the sack. The vehicle lurched over uneven ground, and its inners rumbled more ferociously than angry thunder. The fear woke in her, and she pushed her arms against her bindings, but it made breathing the already stale, hot air burn her lungs. So she lay still and sang to herself, and each time the fear in her rose, she sang louder, so as to block out the screams that were leaping from her heart.


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

*Author's research: Secrets From The Dust - The denial of food and visits by Inspectors of Homes* 
In the second of a series of posts about how the research for Secrets From The Dust relates to certain scenes in the novel, I look at the denial of food and the scene which follows depicts how this was hidden from the Inspectors of Homes.

*Research notes:*
• It's a wonder we all survived with the food we got. For breakfast we got a bit of porridge with saccharine in it and a cup of tea. The porridge was always dry as a bone. Lunch was a plate of soup made out of bones, sheeps' heads and things like that, no vegetables. For dinner we had a slice of bread with jam and a cup of tea. After our dinner we were locked up in a dormitory for the night.
• Porridge with no sugar for breakfast. Not enough food, and some girls steal it off your plate.
• Sometimes go to nearest house and ask for something to eat.
• Dry bread, water and isolation as punishment for running away.
• There was three components of the punishment that you got. You could even be left without any food. Go without your meal. Stand in the middle of the dining room there while everybody else finished. Many times I stood there. Humiliation, because when you got your head shaved we were not allowed to put a beret or anything on our heads. Not allowed. 
• There's where food was scarce again. Hardly anything &#8230; night time we used to cry with hunger, y'know, lice, no food. And we used to go out there to the town dump&#8230; we had to come and scrounge at the dump, y'know, eating old bread and smashing tomato sauce bottles and licking them. Half of the time our food we got from the rubbish dump. Always hungry there.
• Started to think about the easiest way to have an accident to end it all.
• When the Protection Board Inspectors visited the homes, some girls would speak up: "We don't get enough food," but most wouldn't. The men would say it couldn't be true, because the food bill for the Home was enormous.

*Scene:*
The Inspectors from the Aboriginal Protection Board were supposed to visit and inspect the homes every few months, but they rarely did. Radley hadn't been visited in more than a year. Mr Simmonds was a short, balding man with a pleasant round face who with nervous frequency removed and wiped his steel rimmed glasses. Like Matron Blythe, he was fond of taking copious amounts of notes in a diary he carried for the purpose. Matron Blythe led him around the vegetable garden and he was impressed at the variety of vegetables the girls had to eat, and expressed his wish that other homes were run to the same high standards. They wound their way through the orchard and past the chicken house, and Matron Blythe told him how they were buying in eggs now because for more than two months their hens hadn't laid properly. Mr Simmonds kept chickens himself, and told her about a remedy for worms that might get them laying again, and she accepted his suggestion because it pleased him, not telling him that Mr Ralph had tried that but it hadn't worked. Mr Simmonds insisted on seeing everything. He ran his hand along window ledges as they climbed the stairs, noting in his book that they were immaculately clean. Then they walked through the dormitory where he tested the firmness of the beds, and he took one of the girls' frocks from a cupboard and examined it for cleanliness and any tears. But Matron Blythe had been nothing but thorough herself, and all was in order.
Last of all Mr Simmonds was shown to the dinning hall where the girls stood assembled like a choir. As she walked through the door Matron Blythe stopped and introduced him, "Girls, this is Mr Simmonds, the inspector from the protection board."
"Goodday, Mr Simmonds," they sang out in chorus.
"G-day, girls," he replied. He took off his glasses and cleaned them again, as if to confirm what he was seeing. All four of the long dinning tables were overflowing with a sumptuous fare. A small pig sat at the centre of one table, and then all the tables had whole roasted chickens, a leg of lamb, potatoes, carrots and peas, fruits from the orchards, freshly baked bread, butter that had been churned that morning, pies and cakes and clotted cream. He licked the aroma from his lips. "I don't want to keep you from this marvellous lunch, girls, so I will be brief."
"We hope you will join us for lunch, Mr Simmonds," Matron Blythe said.
He looked at his watch, "I wish I could, Matron, but I have another visit to make today."
"Then you must make Matron Cook pack you some lunch." She raised her hand in command and Matron Cook set about it.
"That would be most welcome, thank you," he said, moistening his lips again.
He walked towards the girls assembled in a line away from the tables, Matron Blythe now making him lead. He stopped at the beginning of the line to ask the girls how they were doing? Did they enjoy the home? Were the Matrons good to them? He didn't ask if they received enough to eat, as going by the fare on display that was patently obvious.
"Good."
"Yes."
"Yes," came a consensus of replies. The girls all knew what to say if they expected to partake of the feast, and he noted their answers in his book.
Margaret stood towards the end of the line. She wiggled her toes, clasped her jittery hands behind her back, and hoped the smiling man would walk past her, before she could ambush him with the truth, which was unfurling in her aching belly, to rob the others of the only good day that they would have for the next six months at least, until the next inspection. The inspector walked past her, to the next girl, and the other girls breathed a collective sigh of relief, like nervous game that had avoided being snared on their way to some succulent grazing, because they could now allow themselves to taste the aroma, it wouldn't be long now.
"Margaret, you were asked a question," Matron Blythe said, causing her to jump out of her wilful reverie.
"Do you get enough to eat?" Mr Simmonds directed his question to her again, from his position in front of the girl next to her. Even though he was satisfied by the evidence he had seen, it was on his list of questions and he wanted to put a tick next to a girl's answer.
"No, Sir, we don't." The answer escaped before she had time to trap and strangle it.
"But look at all this," Mr Simmonds gestured to the food on the tables.
"The worms out back eat better than us, Sir. All this fancy stuff is just for show."
"Margaret has a problem with telling the truth, Mr Simmonds, don't you, Margaret-? I said don't you, Margaret?" Matron Blythe repeated.
Margaret bowed her head as if bearing shame, "Yes, Matron Blythe."
Mr Simmonds ticked yes for the answer and finished his questioning. He collected his packed lunch, thanked Matron Blythe for showing him around her remarkable facility and swaggered away.
Matron Blythe waited until Mr Simmonds' car had sped through the gates. Then she instructed all the girls to leave the dinning hall except Margaret. If one failed they all failed. There would be no sumptuous lunch. She ordered Margaret to pack the food away to be taken to town for sale. "I will deal with you personally tomorrow," she promised. It probably meant more chicken shit spread on her tongue again, Margaret thought. She would wipe it off like the last time and eat a stolen carrot to get rid of the taste. But she knew the other girls would want their revenge.


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

*Author's research: Secrets From The Dust - The loneliness of the outback for European women*

In the third of a series of posts about how the research for Secrets From The Dust relates to the novel, I look at the loneliness of life in the outback for European women, followed by two short scenes that illustrate Anne McDonald's isolation.

Assisted immigration fuelled Australia's growth during the 1960s. Half of all the assisted places went to the British, who were known as "ten pound poms" because of the cheapness of their assisted passages. The remaining places were filled by other Europeans under the white Australia policy, which was finally abandoned in 1973. From that point, many Asians were allowed to settle.

For Australians who had lived in the cities, never mind the Europeans, moving to the sun scorched outback was often a huge culture shock. It was particularly so for the women, who could often be left at isolated homesteads alone for long periods. Some of the features of these communities were: Read the full post at George Hamilton's web page


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

*Author's research: Secrets From The Dust - Australian Aboriginal Civil Rights Movement*

In this next post from my series about how the research for Secrets From The Dust relates to the novel, I look at the Australian Aboriginal civil rights movement, followed by a short scene from the novel which illustrates their activities.

The Aboriginal civil rights movement of the 1960s focused on the key areas of Aboriginals having the right to be citizens of Australia, having ownership rights to land that they had occupied for thousands of years, and halting the policy of taking their mixed-raced children and placing them into institutions or foster care to be assimilated into European culture. The 1965 'bus rides' across New South Wales were inspired by the black 'freedom ride' in America. more at my blog...


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

Snatched from her family, a headstrong Australian Aboriginal girl fights for her freedom and identity.

As at 08:42 EST:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #36 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Drama

Download Now. Don't miss out!

Amazon.com
Amazon.co.uk


----------



## George Hamilton (Dec 14, 2010)

Check out #WLCReviewTeam 4 & 5 Star reviews of Secrets From The Dust, and if you like them, hit the like buttons on Amazon, Goodreads and the blogs. You can also leave a comment. Thank you!

@AyalaRachelle 5*Review 
Haunting and mesmerizing, this is a story you won't forget&#8230;
As strong-willed as Margaret was, there came a day when she no longer knew who she was&#8230;
It will change you and make you conscious against suppressing the spirit of life&#8230;
Rachell Ayala's blog
Rachelle Ayala's Amazon Review

@rachelcotterill 4*Review 
Secrets From The Dust is a sweeping and thought-provoking work of historical fiction&#8230; 
The central character Margaret is a determined and sometimes rebellious girl&#8230;
Rachel Cotterill's blog
Rachel Cotterill's Amazon Review

Nancy Wood's 5* Review 
We are invited into all world views, to witness hopes, dreams, disappointments, and failures&#8230;
George Hamilton meticulously researched SECRETS FROM THE DUST and the setting of the 1950s and 60s just pops off the page&#8230;
This thought-provoking, lyrical novel deserves an audience. Read it and urge your friends to also&#8230;
Nancy Wood's Goodreads Review
Nancy Wood's Amazon Review


----------

